# ignition wiring diagram for stx38



## trucker93

i have a STX38 with a 12.5 kohler command that i need the wiring diagram for the ignition theres no deck on it it is used to haul hay to my cattle and it wont start and there were some wires off in the ignition and i started messing around down there and messed it all up so now there is no power


----------



## 2billt

Generic wiring diagram


----------



## mowerguru

Send me your serial # and i can get you the correct schematic. Do you know if it had a yellow mower deck on it our black mower deck? This will also tell me the serial number.


----------



## 2billt

Here's a JD-STX wiring Diagram ..... "typical to all models"


----------



## larvdb

*Stx38*



mowerguru said:


> Send me your serial # and i can get you the correct schematic. Do you know if it had a yellow mower deck on it our black mower deck? This will also tell me the serial number.


I have a STX38 mower with a black deck serial # MOOSTX H284883. I would appreciate the schematic to this if possible. Thanks. 
[email protected]


----------



## bobeaton

I am in same type of problem and i have black deck some body has hacked wirrs and im trying get them sttaightend out so i can figure out how to get this thing running.


----------



## Ben Trexel

Wiring diagram for STX38 tractor serial number moostxb038638 John Deere


----------



## dad22

trucker93 said:


> i have a STX38 with a 12.5 kohler command that i need the wiring diagram for the ignition theres no deck on it it is used to haul hay to my cattle and it wont start and there were some wires off in the ignition and i started messing around down there and messed it all up so now there is no power


See if this helps


----------



## dad22

This is for 1995 gear (black deck) John Deere STX38.


----------

